# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Καταγραφικό Hikvision

## paulk

Πωλείται καταγραφικό Ηikvision DS-7208HGHI-SH/A 8channel με 8 εξόδους alarm.
Το καταγραφικό δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα, το δίνω επειδή το αντικατέστησα με ίδια μάρκα αλλά 16κάναλο.

Τιμή 80 ευρώ.

----------

